# Musik Tutorial zum Thema Partymusik - "Video"



## mastermusic (3. September 2012)

Hallo !

hier ein Tutorial zum Thema: Partymusik, Ballermann, Schlager usw ...

Hoffe das es euch gefällt ?

Schöne grüße

Folge.1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ivEHqrb86M4
Folge.2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?annota...&feature=iv&src_vid=ivEHqrb86M4&v=fliq1ENlW4c
Outtakes: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ovgm7MJxKEc&list=PL8AC761614C81D8D5&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------

